# Devastated



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Recieved my sx 40's today. I didnt have time to go yakking, but I couldnt resist quickly going down to the beach and testing one out with a few casts. Third cast got this bloody thing that almost destroyed my lure. My beautiful Sydney Guppy is now severely scarred. I caught a 30 odd cm flathead and let him go. I kept the long tom thing to eat for revenge for harming my Sydney Harbour Guppy. Pretty good lures, especially considering where and the conditions at the time I wasnt expecting anything.
B


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Poor Sydney Harbour Guppy


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

aaaah, the SX40's work better with some 'character' marks on them anyway!.

jeez, look at the chompers on that fish,,,, wouldn't want to be a small baitfish with that thing after me.. :shock:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

What exactly is it anyway ?
B


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Its a longtom, also known as an alligator gar or a needle fish (from amonline). The teeth say it all.

So long as the lure still swims ok you should be fine. Many a mauled sx40 continues to catch fish.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I thought is was swimming to one side then the other, but it could have been my imagination, there was shorebreak and I noticed that even if a tiny piece of weed or debri caught on the lure it popped, which I thought would be good on the yak as you would know if the lure was fouled without checking. I caught the small flathead almost immediately after so I guess its OK.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Tides come in a bit now I,ll go and test it now.
B


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I have no doubt these lures are amazing as everyone says. Add a dart to the list. 3 different fish in about 30 casts, all in a pounding shorey, barely casting 10m. The fish werent much to talk about but those
sx 40 's sure as hell are !! Dont have to work tonight so going for a good kayak fish tomorrow and I have 2 sx40's I havnt even tried. Yeehaa.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Well done breambo. I would never have thought to have used them in the surf. I just has a few hours shre bashing to no avail. I seem to only get a hit when trolling...

We get a lot of theose long tom here and some are damn big. I caught one just recently and he charged the yak from about 15 feet. I has to actually unhook those teeth from the side of the boat. Thinks he's a marlin or something?

I didn't think you can eat them? I've always thrown them back. I'd be interested in how its tastes.

Nic


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I ate one recently and I'm sure it would have been suitable revenge Breambo, not too bad on the chew really. I must get me some of these sx40s.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Good onya Breambo, I think that is two more species to the SX 40 hit list, longtom and dart.

Mate the 60s might be even better in the surf. they are a fair bit heavier and cast a lot further.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

oh yeah, agree with Peril, A few or a lot of scars won't hurt em. My favourite 60 has had just about all the paint chewed off it (in 3 trips) Seems to be catching better now than ever


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Its exactly how you guys describe. This morning I blew it but I did manage about an hour in the tributary. The two undersize and 1 legal bream were all taken on the scarred Sydney Guppy whilst the similiar colour didnt get a strike. I released the fish shaking my head and laughing at the same time. I honestly didnt think these would work as good as they are. What other lures work this good?
Slashed the longtom into 1/4's, gourmet salt, shallowed fried them Indo style, which means at least 10 min each side untill golden. This style makes the bones crunchy. Similiar to bream, maybe a finer texture, quite a tasty snack, maybe I'll think twice before chucking the next one back or using it for bait !
 
B


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

what number is the Sydney Guppy?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

306  
B


----------

